# Rendere "catturabile" un device ALSA creato

## alegioit

Ciao a tutti, non so se si capisce molto dal titolo, ma vorrei creare un device ALSA che possa essere posto in modalità capture in alsamixer al fine di poter streammare ( scusate l'inglesismo, che odio profondamente, ma non sono riuscito a trovare la giusta parola in italiano... ) quello che sto ascoltando con MPD con i miei amici online ( attraverso mumble in sintesi... )

Non mi serve rendere remoto MPD, ma solo far si che il canale di MPD possa essere mandato in input al microfono...

In sintesi ho creato /etc/asound.conf ( come riportato in varie guide, ma a cui ho fatto vari aggiustamenti ) e si vedono in alsamixer i canali MPD ( il canale responsabile del solo MPD ) e software ( il canale responsabile del resto... ) sia nella schermata di playback che in capture ( andando nella schermata totale si vedono doppi... non credo che sia un problema e ci posso benissimo convivere... ).

Il problema è che vorrei rendere catturabile il canale MPD, ma anche premendo spazio non succede nulla... immagino che si debba configurare il device che ho creato al fine di renderlo catturabile, ma ho cercato in internet e non ho trovato nulla di specifico a riguardo ( tutto quello che ho trovato riguarda genericamente asound.conf/asoundrc ).

Potreste aiutarmi? 

/etc/asound.conf

```

# the sound card

pcm.real {

  type hw

  card 0

  device 0

}

# the ipc stuff is needed for permissions, etc.

pcm.dmixer {

  type dmix

  ipc_key 1024

  ipc_perm 0666

  slave.pcm "real"

  slave {

    period_time 0

    period_size 1024

    buffer_size 8192

    rate 44100

  }

  bindings {

    0 0

    1 1

  }

}

ctl.dmixer {

  type hw

  card 0

  }

# software volume

pcm.softvol {

  type softvol

  slave.pcm "dmixer"

  control {

    name "Software"

    card 0

  }

}

# mpd volume control

pcm.mpdvol {

  type softvol

  slave.pcm "dmixer"

  control {

    name "MPD"

    card 0

  }

}

# ctrl for mpd volume

ctl.mpdvol {

  type hw

  card 0

}

# input

pcm.input {

        type dsnoop

        ipc_key 3129398

        ipc_key_add_uid false

        ipc_perm 0660

        slave.pcm "real"

}

# duplex device

pcm.duplex {

        type asym

        playback.pcm "softvol"

        capture.pcm "input"

}

# default devices

pcm.!default {

  type plug

  slave.pcm "duplex"

}

```

----------

